# 2015 Rome Libertine Quality



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi All,

I just got a brand new pair of Rome Libertine, size 9. I tried them last night, but was unable to get the tightness right. The left boot is a lot tighter than the right, no matter how I adjust the lace/liner. 

After some examination, I found that there are quite a few parts have size variation and misalignment. For example, the strap on its 3D Molded Tongue is about half inch shorter on each side of the left boot. Also, the laces provided is about an inch off when compared to each other.

The product is also missing a lot of details comparing to the one they show on their website. The toe area should have a Rome SDS label, but it's nowhere to be found. 

Does anyone here own a pair? Do you have the same issue? I still have a pair of 09 Libertine, and I would say the quality of Rome's product has dropped quite a bit. What do you think?


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

where did you buy them from?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

alchemy said:


> where did you buy them from?


This. And return them for a new pair.


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

alchemy said:


> where did you buy them from?


Unfortunately, I had to order it online through GotYourGear, local shops don't have the color I was looking for. GotYourGear responded quickly to the situation that I might be able to go through Rome's manufacture warranty. 

So I'm dealing with Rome at the moment. If it doesn't go well, GotYourGear will do the refund. Still surprised by how bad the quality is this year. Also ordered new Mob Boss bindings and Artifact Rocker, fingers crossed


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

Still hoping people that own a pair can share their experience with this year's Libertine, or any other boots!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't own, nor have I owned any Rome gear in the past, but a common refrain that I hear is this:

"Rome's customer service department is awesome. But you know what's better than good warranty service? Making product that doesn't need to be warrantied in the first place."

I don't know whether it is a *new* issue this year, it's a gripe that I've heard for several years now at least.

FWIW, I did try on a pair of Libertines when I was in the market for boots early this winter. I probably would've have bought them, except I needed a 10.5 and my shop only had them in 11. I do not recall any inconsistent fit between the two boots (otherwise I wouldn't have considered buying them!).


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i can't speak specifically on the libertines but i have an all rome setup (2013 anthem, targa bindings and bodega boots) and haven't had any issues with them or their quality.


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i can't speak specifically on the libertines but i have an all rome setup (2013 anthem, targa bindings and bodega boots) and haven't had any issues with them or their quality.


Hey thanks for your feedback! I, too, own everything Rome 09. Libertine, agent 154 and 390 bindings. They are amazing! That's why I was shocked when I tried on my 2015 libertine. They literally look like some knockoffs you get from random markets in China.


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

got your gear seems like a place that just buys other people's overstock, or second quality equipment.


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

alchemy said:


> got your gear seems like a place that just buys other people's overstock, or second quality equipment.


Ugh, that thought came across my mind a few times, I really hope that's not the case, and hope that Rome does not have "second quality" gears


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Second quality gear should still be under warranty...


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

david_z said:


> Second quality gear should still be under warranty...


yes, but it would be 2nd quality because of cosmetic issues, which is mostly what these sound like.


----------



## WinterIsComing (Mar 3, 2015)

alchemy said:


> yes, but it would be 2nd quality because of cosmetic issues, which is mostly what these sound like.


Cosmetic issues aren't my main concern, as I mentioned in the earlier post. It's the inconsistent fit between the two boots.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Returns | GotYourGear


----------

